# Clippers' New Logo



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604834145550745600
For those on the app:

















Meh.


----------



## RollWithEm

Not a big fan of this one. The big C with other letters inside of it concept has already been perfected. No reason to go to that well again.


----------



## Kreutz35

The Clippers clearly missed having the title of "Laughing Stock of the NBA" and are trying to recapture that magic.


----------



## Marcus13

Two thumbs down


----------



## Kreutz35

What did they do, commision @Basel to design it?


----------



## GNG

Woof.


----------



## ATLien

The NBA must be mandating that all new logos be in a round shape


----------



## R-Star

They're as popular as they've been right now in as far back as I can remember. Why re-brand? I don't get it.


----------



## Marcus13




----------



## Porn Player

I really don't like it. Like really. 

I'm so nervous for the Raptors unveil.


----------



## Dissonance

The Clappers.


----------



## Basel

Dumb.


----------



## RollWithEm

And then there's this: http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/44...nd-steve-ballmer-unveil-the-new-clippers-logo

Any way to embed funny or die videos @Basel?


----------



## Basel

RollWithEm said:


> And then there's this: http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/44...nd-steve-ballmer-unveil-the-new-clippers-logo
> 
> Any way to embed funny or die videos @Basel?


There likely is, but I just don't know how to do it. @mack10 would have to do it.


----------



## Pelicans808

Porn Player said:


> I really don't like it. Like really.
> 
> I'm so nervous for the Raptors unveil.


This is what the Raptors' new duds are rumored to look like: 










http://news.sportslogos.net/2015/02/10/exclusive-details-emerge-about-new-toronto-raptors-uniforms/


----------



## Pelicans808

If you look closely at the home white jersey, it looks like they just took their current template and slapped the new "Clippers" wordmark on it and called it a day. Everything else, including the collar, looks exactly the same. The red road jersey just looks terrible. I'm surprised no one had the guts to tell Steve Ballmer they look like practice jerseys.


----------

